# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Aquarium Rack Setup Journal!

## Urban Aquaria

Lately i have been looking to keep more fish tanks, yet still fit them within the limited space allocated in my room... so the most efficient solution was to setup a rack system.

While i could have custom made a rack system to my specifications, the rack makers i spoke to either took too long to custom make them, quoted really high prices, or simply refused to make the rack to my particular dimensions and color specification (i wanted a powder coated light grey or at least a bare steel look).

So i decided to just shop around for ready-made shelving which could suit my requirements... and i found it at IKEA:



This is called the "Limhamn" series and its made of stainless steel. It is found at the IKEA kitchen section (its actually meant to be used in kitchens).  :Smile: 

Since the shelving is completely made of stainless steel, it is naturally water resistant (perfect for aquariums) and the frame is bolted to the top and bottom shelf (along with a steel cross-brace), so the entire structure is quite sturdy. The middle shelves are adjustable and held with steel pins.

They come in 3 configurations: 178cm height x 36cm wide, 89cm height x 36cm wide and 89cm height x 60cm wide (all have 35cm depth).

I choose the 89cm height x 60cm wide version, as i plan to have tanks which are at least 45cm wide. 

For that shelving configuration, its information label mentions that the middle shelf can take up to 25kg load. Although its probably a conservative load measurement, i will still try to keep to that weight load recommendation for the middle shelf.

Now on to the tanks...

I noticed straight away that there will be an issue with the tank placed on the middle shelf, even at the lowest height setting, if i were to use a standard 45cm wide x 30cm tall tank, there will be very little space for me to work on the tank during setup and maintenance, so i need to get a tank that is wide yet short.

After shopping around somemore, i found that the GEX Glassterior 450 could fit the dimensions i want, but it is made of normal glass... and i was looking for low-iron high clarity glass tanks.

Okay, let me elaborate why i'm abit more particular about getting low-iron high clarity glass tanks.

Ever since i got tanks made with low-iron glass, my eyes have become too accustomed to looking at high clarity tanks... so everytime i see tanks made with normal glass, i keep getting reminded of those classic Kickapoo joy juice green-tinted glass bottles.  :Grin: 

In addition, normal glass tanks really look noticeably out of place amongst a setup with multiple low-iron glass tanks, so i have to make sure all my tanks have a consistent glass quality.

Unfortunately, low-iron glass tanks are not as common as normal glass tanks, and the current ones i see in local aquarium shops don't come in the wide but short design that i was looking for.

I was recommended to custom make it (costs alot more and have to wait), so i decided to continue my search for suitable ones.

After more searching, i chanced upon this tank from Rainbow Aquarium...



Its dimensions are 48cm width, 22cm depth and 23.5cm height... and its made of low-iron high clarity glass. This is the exact wide but short glass tank that i was looking for!

The only issue was that it has a internal overflow sump (IOS) compartment built into the tank. While this is good for those who are planning to use an IOS filter system... i plan to use a canister filter with glass lily pipes, so the IOS compartment will not be used.

Luckily the IOS compartment is attached to the tank with silicon, so it can be removed.

In addition, the tank comes with plastic feet attached to the bottom with silicone. I prefer a flat bottom tank placed on a foam base sheet, so those plastic feet will also have to be removed (it'll help further reduce the tank height too). 



After a few hours of tedious trimming and careful scraping of the silicone, both the IOS compartment and plastic feet are removed... a good rinse and dry, and the tank is ready!



After modification, the tank dimensions is now 48cm width x 22cm depth x 22cm height, which works out to around 23 litres in volume.

With the rack and tank done, here is what it looks like after initial setup with the room lights on...



My existing 32 litre/45cm "Tree Scape" tank is currently placed on a custom made cabinet positioned beside it.

This is what it looks like without room lights...



I will be setting up another 32 litre/45cm tank on top of the steel rack, and the 13 litre/30cm tank will be shifted (again) to another location.  :Roll Eyes: 

There is a tall enough gap between the tank on the middle shelf and the top shelf, so its easy to access it during tank maintenance.

In this configuration, the bottom shelf still has around 30cm in height space, which is enough to fit short canister filters like the Eden 501 or the Eheim Ecco Pro 130 (i'll be using that filter for the larger tank on top).

Yes, i could have put up to 60cm wide tanks on this rack too, but i choose to stick to 45-48cm wide ones as i prefer to have some space on the sides, and the tank in the middle shelf will not be blocked by the steel frame too.

Overall, i'm very happy with how this rack setup turned out... hopefully it gives those who are keen on similar setups some good ideas too.  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

man, your tanks are really seeping poison!  :Laughing: . What's going into the new setup? looking forward to it!  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

WoW! Your layout is really neat, even till the way you connect up your power extension...  :Well done: 

But since your rack is stainless steel and your power extension is right at the bottom, maybe good to raise up your power extension with something insulating so that in case of water leaking or overflow, the risk is minimized...  :Wink:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> man, your tanks are really seeping poison! . What's going into the new setup? looking forward to it!


Still planning and gathering more materials, will post updates soon.  :Smile: 




> WoW! Your layout is really neat, even till the way you connect up your power extension... 
> 
> But since your rack is stainless steel and your power extension is right at the bottom, maybe good to raise up your power extension with something insulating so that in case of water leaking or overflow, the risk is minimized...


Thanks!

That's good advice on the power extension... i'll raise it up on some insulation materials.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bennyc

urban bro looking forward to see your new tank setup!

----------


## mincedmeat

Really looking forward to your next tank setup!

----------


## Shingen

really cool and neat setup... looking forward to your new tank setup!

----------


## Jianyuan

It looks neat and tidy. Will be awaiting for more updates on your new setup.

----------


## gregyeoh

The tank looks really nice! What did you use to scrape the silicone off the tank? Would love to hear your opinions on having a 45cm / 1.5 foot high vs a 45cm low in terms of aquascaping and aesthetic appeal!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The tank looks really nice! What did you use to scrape the silicone off the tank? Would love to hear your opinions on having a 45cm / 1.5 foot high vs a 45cm low in terms of aquascaping and aesthetic appeal!


Yeah, the 48cm low tank is very cool... when i saw it i almost jumped with joy.  :Laughing: 

The store rep mentioned that this particular tank has been very popular amongst shrimp keepers too (due to its wide and low shape), so it looks like many others are also using the same tank for their various setups.

To remove the silicone, i used a pen knife to cut and loosen the silicone joints, then carefully pulled the plastic parts away from the tank glass. After that i took out the blade from the pen knife and used it lengthwise to scrape away the remaining silicone residue from the glass (like scraping away algae).





> Would love to hear your opinions on having a 45cm / 1.5 foot high vs a 45cm low in terms of aquascaping and aesthetic appeal!


I think from an aquascaping perspective, such tank shapes could perhaps be ideal for an iwagumi rock hardscape with wide grassy rolling hills... or maybe even a sand based amazon biotope with a school of corys (since they spend most of their time rooting around the sand substrate anyways, a wide and low height tank would suit them nicely). 

So many possibilities!  :Grin:

----------


## cherabin

Interesting tank indeed. Where can it be bought? 

Anticipating the progress of this journal.

----------


## stormhawk

He got the tank at Rainbow Aquarium at Serangoon North, as stated in the first post.

Nice setup Urban. I'll be watching this with interest, especially with how much weight the rack can hold eventually. If it's stable enough, this might be useful for my future projects.

----------


## Sadan

Very nice and detail journal. Will be camping here for updates and ideal. Heh

----------


## mincedmeat

How much did the tank cost?

----------


## cherabin

> He got the tank at Rainbow Aquarium at Serangoon North, as stated in the first post.
> 
> Nice setup Urban. I'll be watching this with interest, especially with how much weight the rack can hold eventually. If it's stable enough, this might be useful for my future projects.


Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the location at Serangoon North where Rainbow Aquarium was now currently a Shop and Save supermarket?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Interesting tank indeed. Where can it be bought?


I got my tank directly from Rainbow Aquarium's main showroom at 78 Sungei Tengah Road.





> He got the tank at Rainbow Aquarium at Serangoon North...


I visited the Serangoon North area recently and Rainbow Aquarium's outlet shop seems to be taken over by other shops, and that location's phone number is also forwarded to another different LFS, so probably that outlet has either been closed or moved.





> Nice setup Urban. I'll be watching this with interest, especially with how much weight the rack can hold eventually. If it's stable enough, this might be useful for my future projects.


Thanks!

So far i have filled a 45cm/32 litre tank on the top shelf and the 48cm/23 litre tank on the middle shelf to test the load bearing over the past few days, both tanks and shelves are fine with no visible stress or bowing.

I would think that the top shelf can probably take up to 60cm/50-60 litre tanks quite easily too, as the side edges of a 60cm tank will actually be sitting directly on the steel frame itself (not just on the steel shelf), so it should be even more solid.

The middle shelf could also probably take much higher loads if the adjustable steel pins are replaced with steel rods cut to the right length and then slotted across both sides of the frame to support the shelf, then it'll be even stronger (only thing is it'll not be as easily adjustable, have to take the frame apart whenever you need to adjust the shelf height).

The bottom shelf is secured by steel bolts like the top shelf, so i think it can also support a 60cm tank too, perhaps a low height one so that its easier for tank maintenance.





> How much did the tank cost?


The tank actually comes as a set with a clip-on LED light and submersible pump, all in for around $108... but since i already plan to use my own light set and canister filter, the store rep was nice enough to just sell me the tank on its own for $68.  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

if you trust IKEA's recommended load. "Max. load/shelf: 25 kg"

http://www.ikea.com/sg/en/catalog/products/90177787/

----------


## VSGenesis

Thumbs up mate. Nicely done. 

Eh Stormhawk, what's your budget and size of the rack you want?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> if you trust IKEA's recommended load. "Max. load/shelf: 25 kg"
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/sg/en/catalog/products/90177787/


Yeah, i was quite puzzled by the maximum shelf load of 25kg indicated on their information label... as it does not specify if that refers to the top shelf (which is attached to the frame with strong steel bolts) or the middle shelf (which is held up with steel pins).

So i figured that it has to be referring to the middle shelf as i compare it to the Expedit series wooden shelves which have a 13kg load limit, and those use shelves which are just thin pieces of wood that i could easily break with a nice drop kick... on the other hand, i'll need to be the incredible hulk to break or bend steel shelves.  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> But since your rack is stainless steel and your power extension is right at the bottom, maybe good to raise up your power extension with something insulating so that in case of water leaking or overflow, the risk is minimized...


Once again, thanks for highlighting the potential hazard with my power extension placement in the rack... luckily you mentioned it or else i wouldn't have thought of solving the issue.  :Smile: 

I looked around and came up with a DIY solution... two rubber door stoppers from Daiso!



As shown in the photo above, the power extension strip simply sits on the rubber door stoppers positioned at both ends so that it is insulated from the steel shelving. In addition, it is also placed at an angle on the rubber door stoppers (like on a ramp), so the switches are also now much easier to view and access too.

I have also ensured that all the wiring are positioned in a "drip loop" configuration and all the power plug holes are fully covered, so hopefully this will further help reduce the chances of any potential electrical issues in this setup.

----------


## stormhawk

VS, my budget unknown. Just taking ideas for now until the flat is ready. Since IKEA switches their product lines every year or two, this rack system may not be available by next year or later. Still a good idea worth taking a look at.

cherabin, my bad. I thought the shop at Serangoon North was still there. Goes to show how long I've not been to that corner of the island.  :Laughing: 

Urban, I have the old wooden heavy duty IVAR series rack from IKEA. Was great for smaller tanks with the cross-piece at the back for support but for those without the cross-piece, the bowing on the wood would be showing real quick, especially with a 2 ft tank lying on any of the platforms. I usually have doubts over the weight limits given for IKEA products.  :Opps:

----------


## VSGenesis

Hi storm,

Maybe you wanna look at this as an option.
http://hisstoryimmortalised.blogspot...ding-rack.html
http://www.howellunited.com.sg/shelvingracking_1.htm

Price varies depending on what you want. The one I got is below $200. 400kg / level.

PS: Did you change number again or you're busy working overdrive to save up? LOL.  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... We are here to share ideas and learn from each other anyway, and I seriously like your stylish solution very much  :COOL!: ... Cheers!  :Beer Time:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Urban, I have the old wooden heavy duty IVAR series rack from IKEA. Was great for smaller tanks with the cross-piece at the back for support but for those without the cross-piece, the bowing on the wood would be showing real quick, especially with a 2 ft tank lying on any of the platforms. I usually have doubts over the weight limits given for IKEA products.


Yeah, i know exactly what you mean... i have a few sets of the IVAR wooden shelves in one of my rooms too, and even though i only use those wooden shelves to hold books and toys, they still gradually bow under the load after a year. I guess they are more suitable as display shelving for light weight items.

The only IKEA shelving and tables that i got so far that don't bow under load over time are those that are either made of full metal or have a metal reinforcement base, but those are usually abit more expensive.





> hahaha... We are here to share ideas and learn from each other anyway, and I seriously like your stylish solution very much ... Cheers!


Truth be told, one of the reasons why i got the stainless steel shelving was because of its looks... i managed to convince my better half that i'll be using it for the kitchen, but quietly shift it instead to use as aquarium rack.  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Well, the rack is aesthetically pleasing no doubt about that. Since it's stainless steel, it's even more useful, especially minus the gaps found on other racks. Sometime back, I remember coming across this smaller version of the IVAR series. The platforms were held up by metal dowels. When I saw the size of the dowels and the thickness of the wood, I decided against getting it.

I found this similar rack system called Hyllis. The page says it's made of galvanised steel. Measurements given was W x D x H (60 cm x 27 cm x 140 cm).
http://www.ikea.com/sg/en/catalog/products/10172897/

For that price at $19.90, real cheap as compared to the Limhamn series.

@VS, my number hasn't changed.  :Laughing:

----------


## VSGenesis

> Truth be told, one of the reasons why i got the stainless steel shelving was because of its looks... i managed to convince my better half that i'll be using it for the kitchen, but quietly shift it instead to use as aquarium rack.


LOL!! Well done here! 

Weight has been an issue with Ikea products. It was never intended to be use to have such load on it. No harm trying just monitor for any warping. I saw another thread where another fellow hobbyist use an ikea furniture (made of wood) It looks good actually but since its wood, should treat it. 

If this works, it'll be another option for other hobbyist to use.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I found this similar rack system called Hyllis. The page says it's made of galvanised steel. Measurements given was W x D x H (60 cm x 27 cm x 140 cm).
> http://www.ikea.com/sg/en/catalog/products/10172897/
> 
> For that price at $19.90, real cheap as compared to the Limhamn series.


Actually i also have a set of the Hyllis shelving too, i use it in my corridor storage alcove... so i can do a comparison.  :Smile: 

Its a very light weight shelving, easy to carry and shift around.

Its made of galvanized steel (which is a cheaper but thinner coating process), although it is also water resistant to some extent, its still not as water resistant as stainless steel... even with no water source on it, my Hyllis shelf still has some oxidization and rust developing over time on the edges, probably due to the effects of ambient humidity.

The galvanized steel is also less attractive as it has a rough unfinished surface (kinda reminds me of those outdoor zinc roof panels) and the shelf and frame edges are all sharp (not rounded), i had to stick electrical tape over the sharp edges to to prevent accidental scrapes.

Each of the shelves are attached to the frame with small exposed metal screws, and the shelves just single flat metal sheets bent on the sides (not folded and welded).

In addition, as it is much shallower and taller than the Limhamn shelving, and doesn't have a cross brace, the whole structure is quite wobbly, so if you are putting heavy items on it, you need to bolt it to the wall or floor so that it doesn't fall over if someone accidentally pull on it (i use the bolting kit from Ikea to secure it to the back wall).

Overall, its definitely much cheaper and if reinforced/secured properly (and make sure to wipe away any water spills), i think it could also be used for small tanks too (if design and looks isn't a high priority).  :Smile:

----------


## aquarius

Wow... nice, clean and neat looking rack! But to use it for aquarium use especially if you're having a 2ft tank sitting on it is hmmmm...... 

Let me share my take on using Ikea shelving units as fish tank racks since i've also noticed from some other threads people doing so. When you're buying anything from Ikea, do note that Ikea's stuff or in this case shelving units, *are manufactured using just the right amount of materials to serve the intended purpose that it was built for*. No more, no less..... More material = wastage = less profits for the company, less material = the product's quality is compromised and all these are reflected in the price of the product. For those of you who have bought or bothered to read the product details of bookcases would know that the max weight that each self can hold on a Billy bookcase is very different from another similar looking one which is much cheaper. Using the cheapo bookcase for heavy stuff is asking for the shelves to warp. Another eg. would be people putting a TV (cathode ray tube type) on top of the chest of drawers, which later the top drawer cannot open properly becos the wood on the drawer unit warp. All these things happens because we misuse the intended purpose of the product. To further elaborate, those of you who have ever fixed an Ikea dinning set will know that the underside of the table or chair is not painted because it cannot be seen, so the company see no reason why it should spend extra money on having it painted. For a company to go to such an extent as to stinge on such little things as a paint job would make me think twice about using their products other than for it's intended purpose. 

The racks you have are clearly not made for the purpose that you're using it for, but since you've already done your stress tests on the shelving unit, i presume it should be fine but i hope people who are contemplating using ikea shelving units for aquarium use to give it more thought before buying them for aquarium use Or give more margin for error when using them since a fully loaded tank is very heavy and also you need to take into consideration the long-term usage. Taking the trouble to fix up the selving unit and doing up the tank and later using it for only a year or two before having to dismantle it due to problems is IMHO a hassle. Some things are better to play it safe and to "Do It Once and Do It Right". At least you'll have peace of mind instead of having to occasionally check on the integrity of the product. 

Anyway, all the best and i'll be looking forward to seeing your scape!  :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

25KG load? For that smaller tank on it is ok. Should not exceed the load limit and it is balanced since TS is putting the loan at the center.

I am using some ikea furniture in my house, it's suppose to take heavy load (Gorm series).

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> 25KG load? For that smaller tank on it is ok. Should not exceed the load limit and it is balanced since TS is putting the loan at the center.
> 
> I am using some ikea furniture in my house, it's suppose to take heavy load (Gorm series).


Yeah, that was one of the considerations when i chose the 48cm low tank, i weighed it filled with water up to 1-2cm below the brim (my usual tank setup water level) and it worked out to around 22-23kg in total... so its still within the recommended load limit for the middle shelf.

I guess 2 or more smaller 20-25cm nano tanks could also be positioned side-by-side as well, if their weight are evenly distributed. Could be used as a breeder or betta rack too.  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Btw, a friend who visited my place today and saw my rack setup remarked that it reminded him of ADA garden stands, so i goggled it and found some interesting close-up photos of the ADA stand design in this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...6&postcount=15

That example is a 90cm wide/3ft stand... which is designed to hold an ADA 90p tank, that tank is 90cm x 45cm x 45cm = 182+ litres, so with the weight of the tank, probably holding up close to 200kg when filled.

Seems its also made with 2 side frames with a top shelf attached with bolts, i noticed its cross-brace is situated in the middle (not the back), then i realized its because it doesn't have any bottom shelf to create more contact points to stabilize the whole structure, therefore in that design, the middle cross brace is the main component that maintains core stability in that entire stand structure. Quite interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## mincedmeat

> Yeah, that was one of the considerations when i chose the 48cm low tank, i weighed it filled with water up to 1-2cm below the brim (my usual tank setup water level) and it worked out to around 22-23kg in total... so its still within the recommended load limit for the middle shelf.
> 
> I guess 2 or more smaller 20-25cm nano tanks could also be positioned side-by-side as well, if their weight are evenly distributed. Could be used as a breeder or betta rack too.


 
might be nice to have a betta tank with a scape..could be quite cool!

----------


## BFG

Saw the tank at both well known lfs at Yishun around mid afternoon today. Aquastar has 6 when I left and the other lfs I saw only 1. Price is less than $100.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Saw the tank at both well known lfs at Yishun around mid afternoon today. Aquastar has 6 when I left and the other lfs I saw only 1. Price is less than $100.


Cool! Btw, were those LFS also willing to sell the tank on its own, without the pre-packaged pump and clip-on light?

I'm now thinking of getting another one too. :Grin:

----------


## BFG

Didn't ask. Was hitching a ride with a colleague.

----------


## limz_777

nice optiwhite tank , they should just sell it plain without ios and stand

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> nice optiwhite tank , they should just sell it plain without ios and stand


Totally agree! 

When i got my tank, i mentioned to the staff at Rainbow Aquarium that they should consider making them without the IOS compartment and feet, as many aquascapers and shrimp keepers would be very keen on it too.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Maybe if there is a demand, then they could do it. Maybe a custom order of 10 or 20 tank would the manufacturer do it, who knows?!? Anyone knows if this tank is manufactured locally?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Maybe if there is a demand, then they could do it. Maybe a custom order of 10 or 20 tank would the manufacturer do it, who knows?!? Anyone knows if this tank is manufactured locally?


I guess it should be possible to do a bulk order and special request to omit the IOS compartment and plastic feet.

Imho, it should be even cheaper as there is less work involved to build the tank too.

If anyone is planning to do a mass order, i'd be keen on one... saves time and hassle to remove the parts.  :Smile:

----------


## mincedmeat

Or you might as well get a custom crystal glass tank done with one of the tank makers. I think they should be able to mimic the dimensions, and might even give you a better rate.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Or you might as well get a custom crystal glass tank done with one of the tank makers. I think they should be able to mimic the dimensions, and might even give you a better rate.


Yes, the other option is to just custom make the tanks... though when i enquired with tank makers and LFS, they quoted me $90-$100 for my tank specifications using low-iron glass, and have to wait a few weeks to make.

I guess for larger tank sizes, its okay to pay more and wait longer for them to be custom made, since its rare to find ready-made ones with low-iron glass.

----------


## cephelix

Trying to resist the poison!!

Keep up the great work.Really enjoy seeing your tanks.

----------

